# Without The Word Or Naam



## Astroboy (Apr 3, 2008)

Guru Sahib gives us many quotes from Guru Granth Sahib Jee on how our lives would be without realizing the ever-presence of the Naam or Word of the Lord.

ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਸਾਬਾਿਸ ॥੩॥੩੨॥
vin naavai naahee saabaas
Without the Name, no one is approved. 332

Guru Nanak Dev Jee has made it clear in this quote without the name of the Lord, Vahiguroo, no one will be approved, no matter how hard one tries, one can try anything under the Sun if the breath is not occupied by the name of the Lord one will not be approved in the court of the Lord. Even the Rehit we keep will not be approved if it is not accompanied by each breath of Naam, every physical Rehit is kept to protect aatmic (spiritual) Rehit, if there is no spiritual substance in one then the physical Rehit becomes Pakhand (hypocrisy). If the Sevaa we do is not accompanied by the name of the Lord then the Sevaa will also not be approved by Akaal Purakh Vahiguroo. The reason for this is when our breath is accompanied by the mantraa Vahiguroo then everything we do is blessed by God and we are Neemaane (humble) to Gods will. If our breath is not occupied by the name then every karam (deed) we do is done through self-ego, as it is done through a mind wandering through thought and desire, and not a mind full of love for the Lord, which means love for his creation.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Without the Name or Naam*

ਮਨਮੁਖ ਗੁਣ ਤੈ ਬਾਹਰੇ ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਮਰਦੇ ਝੂਿਰ ॥੨॥
munumukh gun thai baahurae bin naavai murudhae jhoor
The self-willed manmukhs are totally without virtue. Without the Name, they die in frustration.

Guru Sahib is saying in this Shabad that virtue will only come through Athai Pehar Naam Abhiyaas, if one does not meditate one will gain no virtue and one will suffer through personal wanting and desire, frustration will kill them in the end, as they still remain empty of Spiritual wisdom and bliss, and have gained no honor in the World. Their mind will not let them settle, as they have not experienced the beauty of contentment through Naam.

ਜਤੁ ਸਤੁ ਸੰਜਮੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਹੈ ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਿਨਰਮਲੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
juth suth sunjum naam hai vin naavai nirumul n hoe
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is abstinence, truthfulness, and self-restraint. Without the Name, no one becomes pure.

Guru Sahib is saying in this Shabad no one will be pure without the name of the Lord, as Naam is the only substance in which will purify this filthy mind suffering through many life times. This Naam can only be given by Guru Sahib and only blessed ones receive it, through receiving this Naam they realize its great value and hold it close to their Heart, they never let go, through this they become pure.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Without the Name or Naam*

After going through some posts I feel that there should be some subtle difference between the 'Naam' and the 'Name'.
_
Naam De Dhare sagle jant.

_I may not be correct though.
What do you feel?


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Without the Name or Naam*

ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਸਭ ਡੁਮਣੀ ਦੂਜੈ ਭਾਇ ਖੁਆਇ ॥
vin naavai subh ddumunee dhoojai bhaae khuaae
Without the Name, all are miserable. In the love of duality, they are ruined.

Guru Jee is saying here all are miserable without the Name, why are people miserable without the name? They look perfectly happy when we see them. Guru Sahib says in Gurbaanee, Satgur Taakleeaa Hamaaraa Paapee Pardaa, this means nobody can see the negative state of our mind, as the Guru has blessed us and covered it with skin. If people really knew what we were thinking whilst being happy and jolly on the outside nobody would ever speak to us, as most of the time we are full of negative emotions, but we always seem to hide them in amongst people. Most people in the world feel miserable and down at times, only the Gurmukhs who Jap Naam with every breath do not realize what the words 'miserable' and 'down' mean, as they very rarely experience negative emotions, they are always high on Naam.

ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਠਉਰੁ ਨ ਪਾਇਨੀ ਜਮਪੁਿਰ ਦੂਖ ਸਹਾਿਹ ॥੩॥
bin naavai thour n paaeinee jumupur dhookh sehaahi
Without the Name, they find no place of rest. In the City of Death, they suffer in agony. 3

Guru Jee is saying those who do not Jap Naam Athai Pehar (24/7) will find no place of rest, even their soul will suffer after physical death, they will be beaten by the messenger of death and their soul will suffer in the cycle of reincarnation until Guru Sahib blesses us with the key of Human life and Naam.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Without the Name or Naam*

'Name' can be any thing that we want to attire Him with. But 'Naam' is not so.Ishwar, Allah are all but Name of God.Entire jaap Sahib is full of Name of Lord and His atrubutes. Being Bani it may be Naam if  taken in entirety.But as per sikhi the entire essence is Naam though no one knows the exact Naam. Only Brahmgyani's may be blessed or they become so after getting it from Satguru. 
Kindly explain the difference though on a wider scale and logic of extension anything stated in love can be name of the Lord but Naam connotes a very specific thing in sikhi. It has been called as 'precious jewel' in the translations. 

I may be all wrong.Kindly correct me if you so wish.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Without the Name or Naam*



Sikh80 said:


> After going through some posts I feel that there should be some subtle difference between the 'Naam' and the 'Name'.
> 
> _Naam De Dhare sagle jant._
> 
> ...


 

*Sikh80 Ji,*

You're right - Name is quite misleading. Word comes closer and this is stated in the Bible about Word :

Thy Word is a Lamp unto my feet, and a Light unto my Path.
Psalm 119:105 

I'm changing the title : *Without the Word or Naam* 

Another question arises : If everything is created by the Word as in :

*ਕੀਤਾ ਪਸਾਉ ਏਕੋ ਕਵਾਉ ॥*
*Kīṯā pasā&shy;o ėko kavā&shy;o
**You created the vast expanse of the Universe with One Word!*
*Guru Nanak Dev* - [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]

or 

In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. The same was in the beginning with God. All things were made by him; and without him was not anything made that was made. In him was life; and the life was the light of men. And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not. . . . That was the true Light, which lighteth every man that cometh into the world . . . And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father), full of grace and truth. 
JOHN 1: 1-5, 9,14


Question : 
If everything is created by the Word, then how can we be without it ?


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, Naam is with in each of us.[Gurbani]
We do not know as to how to realise this.
Entire self realisation is all about this.
Entire life is to be spent in discovering it.
Out of Millions only one Gurmukh gets it [ Gurbani]


I have stated as that I appreciate little of bani. We all have Naam within us.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 3, 2008)

nwmy aupjY nwmy ibnsY nwmy sic smwey ] (246-16, gauVI, mÚ 3)
  From the Naam we originate, and into the Naam we shall pass; through the Naam, we are absorbed in the Truth.



**************
I have quoted above as per that I understand. Above  line is quite popular because of being in Guadi. I shall check the things by morning and post them carefully. 

You may kindly carry on with your post. Sorry for causing any inconvenience.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 4, 2008)

Enw AMdir nwmu inDwnu hY nwmo prgtu hoie ] (17-7, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)



There are many places In SGGS that discuss Naam. One can write a detailed essay on this that may run into pages and still shall not end. But in esence it is a gift from God , a revelation only, that leads to realisation. 

However, after going through some posts it is concluded that I shall not be able to give any information in a focussed manner. 

Naam is everything yet it is only with practice of simram besides leading a truthful life that one may actually be blessed with. It is only from the one who has experienced this that something can be learnt; else all is conceptualization and visualization. 

Namjap ji, you may kindly carry on with this thread for the benefit of all of us.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 4, 2008)

(Source : <.Gupt Abhiyaas.>: THIS WEBSITE IS UPDATED EVERY MONDAY)

ਨਾਮੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਮਨੁ ਿਤ੍ਰਪਤੀਐ ਿਬਨੁ ਨਾਮੈ ਿਧ੍ਰਗੁ ਜੀਵਾਸੁ ॥
naam milai mun thriputheeai bin naamai dhrig jeevaas
Receiving the Naam, the mind is satisfied; without the Naam, life is cursed.

ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਜੀਵਣੁ ਨਾ ਥੀਐ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਿਤਗੁਰ ਨਾਮੁ ਿਦ੍ਰੜਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
bin naavai jeevun naa theeai maerae sathigur naam dhrirraae
Without Your Name, my life does not even exist. My True Guru has implanted the Naam within me. 1Pause

This is a beautiful Shabad by Guru Raamdaas Jee, both these lines are from one Shabad. This Shabad goes on to say this priceless jewel is only kept in the palms of Guru Sahib if we are fortunate he will bless us with loving devotion of Naam.

Guru Sahib says in the top line without Naam my life is cursed, there is no satisfaction for mind, body or soul without Naam, everything we do or touch will also be cursed, as the mind is very powerful and the energy of negativity has the power to spread in amongst anything and everything, on the other hand if we do deeds through the power of Naam everyone we come in to contact with will be blessed and find peace through the power of Guru Sahib and a positive mind. The mind is the Universe we have not recognized our innerself.

In the second line Guru Jee goes on to say without Naam my life does not exist, life is not even worth living without Naam, as this mind is controlled by evil without Naam, Kaam, Krodh, Lobh, Moh, Ahankaar, Lust, Anger, Greed, Attachment and Ego. Without Naam these powerful Warriors will run the show, our body and mind will become their Puppets. We have not realized our inner-self therefore we do not exist, we only exist when our mind is blessed with divine knowledge to instruct the mind in to the path of Guru Sahibs lotus charan (feet) through the powerful substance of Naam.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2008)

ਨਦਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਸਚੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਿਬਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਿਕਆ ਸਾਕੁ ॥੫॥
nudhar kurae such paaeeai bin naavai kiaa saak
When the Lord bestows His Glance of Grace, we obtain the True Name. Without the Name, who are our relatives? 5

In this Shabad Guru Sahib says we will only be blessed with Naam when Guru Sahib bestows his glance of grace, Guru Sahib then goes on to say without Naam who are our relatives. Guru Sahib is saying here if we have not made best friends with the great Lord who created the Universe how can we call people our relatives, friends and family, as all is false without God, as soon as somebody says something wrong or disagrees with us or doesn’t help us in need these relationships will fall like a weak pile of bricks. Without Naam there is no love, one will only know how to love and keep relationships when one falls in love with our Father Vahiguroo, this is when one understands the true meaning of love without a desire or condition.

ਗੁਰੂ ਜਿਨਾ ਕਾ ਅੰਧੁਲਾ ਚੇਲੇ ਨਾਹੀ ਠਾਉ ॥
guroo jinaa kaa andhulaa chaelae naahee thaao
Those chaylaas, those devotees, whose spiritual teacher is blind, shall not find their place of rest.

ਬਿਨੁ ਸਿਤਗੁਰ ਨਾਉ ਨ ਪਾਈਐ ਿਬਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਿਕਆ ਸੁਆਉ ॥
bin sathigur naao n paaeeai bin naavai kiaa suaao
Without the True Guru, the Name is not obtained. Without the Name, what is the use of it all?

In this Shabad Guru Sahib talks about those students who search for a spiritual teacher, Guru Sahib says their teacher is blind without divine-knowledge, so how will he enlighten you? Only Guru Sahib, Satguru, is pure, we can not be sure of any human being to be pure, only God is pure this is why Guru Sahib has united us with Shabad and a direct link to God through the mantraa of Naam Vahiguroo. All the Bhagats and Patts were one to one with God, this is why their teachings were compiled in Guru Granth Sahib Jee. Daas personally thinks there is not a purer faith on Earth and never will be.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 8, 2008)

(Source : <.Gupt Abhiyaas.>: THIS WEBSITE IS UPDATED EVERY MONDAY)

ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਦੁਖੁ ਦੇਹੁਰੀ ਿਜਉ ਕਲਰ ਕੀ ਭੀਿਤ ॥
bin naavai dhukh dhaehuree jio kulur kee bheeth
Without the Name, the body suffers in pain; it crumbles like a wall of sand.

Guru Sahib says the body crumbles like a wall of Sand and suffers in pain. Without Naam our whole life is not worth living we will never be happy, content or in peace, we will always suffer in greed and selfishness, we will not be respected or loved by anyone, as everyone looks after number 1 in this World, we will have know one to turn to in hard times if we do find someone we will have to repay them with the favor, and life goes on and on and on in a struggle for survival until the body falls like a wall of Sand.

ਬਿਨੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਧਨੁ ਬਾਿਦ ਹੈ ਭੂਲੋ ਮਾਰਿਗ ਆਿਥ ॥
bin naavai dhun baadh hai bhoolo maarag aath
Without the Name, wealth is useless; deceived by wealth, they have lost their way.

Guru Jee says in this Shabad crying out "mine mine!" for wealth they have departed but their body, family and friends did not go with them. Guru Sahib says deceived by wealth they have lost their way. We always want more and more we will never be satisfied or content with what we have, as desire and greed always makes us strive for more, this causes us to be unhappy and we loose all inner peace. Guru Sahib says in Gurbaanee be as rich as you want but stay content, never want more, and be detached from all you have, in this way you will find true peace and contentment. Guru Sahib says the true wealth is the wealth of Naam, this is only given to us by Guru Sahib after taking Amrit and the practice of Rehit. This wealth will be carried across after death, this wealth will naturally share itself in to the Universe through our being, this wealth will not decrease, burn, get wet or die, this wealth will find us peace, respect and honor, this wealth will introduce us to love and many more virtues, this wealth is a treasure which we cannot stop talking about.


----------



## Astroboy (Apr 11, 2008)

ਬਿਨੁ ਹਿਰ ਨਾਮ ਨ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਗੁਰਮਿਤ ਿਮਲੈ ਿਮਲਾਇ ॥੭॥
bin har naam n shutteeai gurumath milai milaae
Without the Name of the Lord, no one can be saved. Through the Guru's Teachings, we are united in His Union. 7

In the above Shabad Guru Sahib says without Naam no one can be liberated or saved, only Naam will liberate the soul and mind nothing else, we can search all we want for many lifetimes but in the end we will all take Amrit in this human life and we will all be saved through the blessings of Guru Sahibs devotional worship and Naam. Only the Gurus teachings will unite us with God, no other teaching will get us anywhere near, as mentioned above Guru Sahib has created a direct link between servant and master through Shabad.

ਨਾਮ ਬਿਹੂਨਾ ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਹੀਨਾ ਜਲ ਿਬਨੁ ਮਛੁਲੀ ਿਜਉ ਮਰੈ ॥
naam bihoonaa thun mun heenaa jul bin mushulee jio murai
Without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the body and mind are empty; like fish out of water, they die.

Guru Sahib is clearing us from all doubt in this Shabad, just like a Fish will die out of Water, Guru Sahib says the Gurmukh will die without Naam, the body and mind are empty, as they have to search for things to do to occupy this filthy mind, if this mind is not occupied by the love of Naam it will be occupied by evil thoughts which in turn will cause evil actions.

Why are we wasting time in worldly affairs and spending less time Japping Naam, as all worldly affairs are accomplished with great honor and peace through every breath of Naam Abhiyaas, this is the command of our Guru and it should not be ignored, just as we always try to be punctual in all worldly affairs we should be punctual with reciting the Name of the Lord this should reside with in us with every breath. If we do not do this it is like turning our back towards our Guru.

When we do something wrong or we make a mistake in our physical Rehit we go to the Panj for forgiveness, Guru Sahibs Hukum is Athai Pehar Naam Abhiyaas, do we meditate with every breath? Lets all ask ourselves this question if not shouldn’t we be presenting ourselves to the Panj for a solution. There is no solution, the solution is effort we are not willing to put the effort in but we all want to look like Gurmukhs on the outside. The true Gurmukh will be pure inside and outside.

The whole of Gurbaanee is full of Shabads in which tell us what will happen to us WITHOUT NAAM.

Daas would like to confirm this will be the final post on 'Gupt Wannabe Naam Abhiyaasee Blog', Daas has very much enjoyed doing this Sevaa blessed by Guru Sahib Jee, this Sevaa could not have been accomplished without the blessings of Guru Jee.

The message Daas was trying to get across to the Sangat whilst doing this Sevaa was, without Amrit, Rehit, Naam and the teachings from Guru Granth Sahib Jee one cannot become pure, ones soul will not be liberated if one does not put Gurbaanee into practice, only through the Shabad of Vahiguroo will this polluted mind be purified. 

There is only one reason why this Sevaa ends here and that is, Daas would like to be selfish and concentrate on personal Jeevan of fully concentrated Naam and Gurbaanee Abhiyaas only if Guru Sahib permits, we cannot achieve anything in life without Guru Sahibs blessings. 

If anybody has any questions or needs any advice in personal Jeevan, please take time out to e-mail this Maahaa Moorakh on *gupt_abhiyaas@hotmail.com*, Daas will try and answer the questions only through the blessings of Guru Sahib.

Please pass the Blog address to anybody you know of coming in to Sikhee, hopefully with Guru Sahibs Kirpaa it might give them a slight bit of guidance. 

Daas would like to take this opportunity to thank the Sangat in being so amazing, never once did the Sangat make life difficult for Daas in doing this Sevaa, the Sangat were never critical but in return showed Daas a lot of Love and inspired Daas in trying to write more articles, Daas will miss you all, please don’t let go of the breath of Naam.

A lot of questions were asked to Daas on Daas' I.D, who Daas was and where Daas was from, the only reason Daas used Gupt name was to avoid personal praise, as in reality 'I' does not exist and this is what we are all trying to kill.

If Daas has offended anyone whilst writing the articles please forgive Daas, as this was not Daas' intention. Please leave what you do not like with Daas, but please hold on tight and put into practice what you do like, please forgive Daas for any mistakes. 

Daas has one request for the Sangat, please accept, Daas would like all of you to do Ardaas for Daas so that Daas is liberated in this life and never has to come back to the Human body, the only time Daas would like to come back to this Human form is if Guru Sahib sends Daas as a pure soul to do Sevaa. 

ਦੇਹੁ ਸਜਣ ਅਸੀਸੜੀਆ ਜਿਉ ਹੋਵੈ ਸਾਿਹਬ ਿਸਉ ਮੇਲੁ ॥੩॥
dhaehu sujun aseesurreeaa jio hovai saahib sio mael
My friends, give me your blessings, that I may merge with my Lord and Master. 3

_Shotaa Veer, Daas_

*Vahiguroo Jee Kaa Khalsaa Vahiguroo Jee Kee Fatehh!*

*(Source: <.Gupt Abhiyaas.>: THIS WEBSITE IS UPDATED EVERY MONDAY)*


----------

